# Belle's Whelping Thread



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We had been hoping to breed Belle, but didn't think she had 'taken'. We tried to mate her to our Collie, Laddie, and never saw them breed at all. He is still just a goofy pup, so we figured he wasn't mature enough to do the job...until last Sunday, when I saw Belle was making milk.
I really feel bad now that we didn't get her ultrasounded and haven't had her on puppy chow up until Sunday. At least she does not have a very big belly, so hopefully won't have a huge litter.
We've got two pups so far, both males. And she seems to enjoy having me out here with her...she was in my lap at one point, so I suspect I'm in for a long night.
Any guesses as to how many she'll end up with?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Laddie is watching the process.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Awww! Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! Congrats! Can’t wait to see how many she has!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We're up to 4. Two brown and two black. 3 boys and 1 girl. Belle is doing a spectacular job. I moved the first 2 into the dog house for her, and after that, she had the next 2 outside then picked them up and moved them in with the others.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think we're done with 4. These are really nice sized pups. They are vigorous and nursing.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

How cute!!! I love the brown one 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable. Good job Belle!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Puppies!!!!!! 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! I woke up to 3 more pups this morning! So we got a total of 7. I think she is actually done now.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh my goodness bonus puppies. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

We need fresh pics 😉😂🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh, congratulations!!! They are adorable and Belle looks like a proud and happy momma. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear what the boy-girl ratio is now! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh my goodness- they are adorable! So glad they are all of good size and healthy!
And you couldn’t tell for sure she was prego until day of? And she still had 7 in there! Oh my goodness…
I think both laddie and belle are beautiful. I had a long hair collie when I was a kid ❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! They are adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Belle! 😍 Awesome that she's being such a great mom! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a fun surprise this morning!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. They are stunning


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We got 5 boys and only 2 girls! Most of them are brown. I am taking a nap, then I need to put some fresh bedding down for them, so I'll get better photos later today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 🥰


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Aww they are so cute!😍


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Amazing!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I didn't mess with the pups too much, as I didn't want to upset them. But here are a couple photos from this afternoon 
















If I had to pick a pup to keep based solely on their current markings, I would pick this girl. She has such a pretty face.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness they are just too cute! I also love that brown girl with tan and white facial markings!! 😍 Do you plan to keep one?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

BloomfieldM said:


> Oh my goodness bonus puppies. What kind of dog is she?


Belle is an English Shepherd. She came from a huge litter, so I'm glad she didn't follow in her mother's footsteps.


Boer Mama said:


> Oh my goodness- they are adorable! So glad they are all of good size and healthy!
> And you couldn’t tell for sure she was prego until day of? And she still had 7 in there! Oh my goodness…
> I think both laddie and belle are beautiful. I had a long hair collie when I was a kid ❤


Thanks! I was surprised how many she had! She just did not look that big to me. I could see that she was making milk on Sunday. So that was the first time I realized she was pregnant. I should have been keeping closer tabs on her, but we really did not think she had gotten bred. Next time, I am going to watch a lot more carefully. The collies are such nice family dogs. Belle is much more reserved than the collies typically are, but she's friendly with people she knows. I'm thinking the mix of the two breeds should result in some really nice farm dogs.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness they are just too cute! I also love that brown girl with tan and white facial markings!! 😍 Do you plan to keep one?


Yes! We are planning to keep one! It will be fun to pick which one as their personalities develop.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Belle has those pups nicely plumped, providing plenty of colostrum for them from appearance. She seems to be a devoted mother to her newborns. Has she whelped before? 

Those pups will become mighty fine dogs considering the lineage of Belle and Laddie. Congratulations to you, Belle, and Laddie. That's a mighty promising litter of pups.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, what a great morning surprise. And they are too stinking cute! Bella looks like a happy, healthy mama. I bet she’s going to be great with them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so glad you don't live in Ohio. Way too cute!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Congratulations! That’s a nice litter! You’re going to have so much fun for the next couple of months!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe sooo cute we used to have collies I miss them but not the hair haha


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm so glad you don't live in Ohio. Way too cute!


Glad or sad 😉.

I’m both…


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

How wonderful!!! They are so cute. I had a collie as a child
she was great. Enjoy those puppies 💚💚💚


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I love that sweet puppy breath.
💚 💚 💚 💞 💞 😘


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! How adorable!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Belle has those pups nicely plumped, providing plenty of colostrum for them from appearance. She seems to be a devoted mother to her newborns. Has she whelped before?
> 
> Those pups will become mighty fine dogs considering the lineage of Belle and Laddie. Congratulations to you, Belle, and Laddie. That's a mighty promising litter of pups.





FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, what a great morning surprise. And they are too stinking cute! Bella looks like a happy, healthy mama. I bet she’s going to be great with them.


Thank you! She has never had pups before. But she is doing a great job. She is so proud of those puppies. I sometimes have to coax her out to go to the bathroom, and then she hustles back to her kennel and stands at the door to be let in and just grins at me. The cute thing is that Laddie is highly intrigued about the pups, too. I don't let him get close, and Belle would probably tear his head off if I did. But he stands as close as he can get and watches them. I think he'll have a lot of fun playing with them when they are older.


Chanceosunshine said:


> Congratulations! That’s a nice litter! You’re going to have so much fun for the next couple of months!


Oh yeah!


K.B. said:


> Awe sooo cute we used to have collies I miss them but not the hair haha


Goodness! The hair! I am currently in the process of brushing Laddie out. I am about halfway done. After the last brushing session, there were drifts of hair everywhere. 


Penguingirl said:


> I love that sweet puppy breath.
> 💚 💚 💚 💞 💞 😘


Too bad it doesn't stay that way when they grow up!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Some recent photos.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh the little pink noses and paws. I just want to snuggle them all.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's just so proud of her pups.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh the little pink noses and paws. I just want to snuggle them all.


I know! I don't mess with them too much, because then they get upset and Belle gets worried. But I can't resist picking one up now and again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are just too adorable… soon enough Bella will be more than happy to let you help her with those babies ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Belle looks so incredibly happy and proud. What a good mama. We were the same way when I was a kid and we occasionally bred our LGDs. We tried not to mess with the pups much, especially at this stage, but every once in a while we couldn’t help just one little snuggle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## lillyahoo (5 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> We had been hoping to breed Belle, but didn't think she had 'taken'. We tried to mate her to our Collie, Laddie, and never saw them breed at all. He is still just a goofy pup, so we figured he wasn't mature enough to do the job...until last Sunday, when I saw Belle was making milk.
> I really feel bad now that we didn't get her ultrasounded and haven't had her on puppy chow up until Sunday. At least she does not have a very big belly, so hopefully won't have a huge litter.
> We've got two pups so far, both males. And she seems to enjoy having me out here with her...she was in my lap at one point, so I suspect I'm in for a long night.
> Any guesses as to how many she'll end up with?
> View attachment 236693


Those are beautiful parents - wish I could have one! 

Does anyone know how old is 'absolutely too old' for a dog to have pups? My border collie is 7, and I'm kicking myself for not breeding her before now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh  I need one. How much do you charge for shipping?  Jk


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Just way too cute!


Thanks! And they're only going to get cuter.


Boer Mama said:


> They are just too adorable… soon enough Bella will be more than happy to let you help her with those babies ❤


She is already starting to be a little less concerned about me handling them. I really should get some updated pictures. They are getting cuter. 


FizzyGoats said:


> Belle looks so incredibly happy and proud. What a good mama. We were the same way when I was a kid and we occasionally bred our LGDs. We tried not to mess with the pups much, especially at this stage, but every once in a while we couldn’t help just one little snuggle.


I bet LGD pups are especially snuggly, once they start to get all that fluffy hair. Or at least the Pyrenees are. What type did you all have?


toth boer goats said:


> Aww 😊





lillyahoo said:


> Those are beautiful parents - wish I could have one!
> 
> Does anyone know how old is 'absolutely too old' for a dog to have pups? My border collie is 7, and I'm kicking myself for not breeding her before now.


Thanks! I think these pups will all be pretty, and nice dogs, too. 
Back when we bred Collies, we had several females whelping around that age. But they all got bred when they were younger, and were usually bred every year. I am not sure what concerns might arise over a first breeding at 7. My biggest concern would probably be the dog's overall health. If they have something like arthritis or bad hops, for example, pregnancy can be really rough on them. 


KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh  I need one. How much do you charge for shipping?  Jk


Haha! We actually used to ship puppies all over the US, or sometimes we would take road trips and deliver them to their new owners in other states. It was fun!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I bet LGD pups are especially snuggly, once they start to get all that fluffy hair. Or at least the Pyrenees are. What type did you all have?


We had Pyrs when I was growing up. Now I have Komondor/Pyr mix. GP pups were really funny when they got past the adorable potato stage and fluffed up and moved around more. My favorite was the very early bumbling stage where their head and paws were too big for any agile movement. And I love the puppy breath. Puppies are so fun. 

And where are more puppy pictures? Lol. I can’t enough of those cuties. 

How are your little ones doing?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> We had Pyrs when I was growing up. Now I have Komondor/Pyr mix. GP pups were really funny when they got past the adorable potato stage and fluffed up and moved around more. My favorite was the very early bumbling stage where their head and paws were too big for any agile movement. And I love the puppy breath. Puppies are so fun.
> 
> And where are more puppy pictures? Lol. I can’t enough of those cuties.
> 
> How are your little ones doing?


Awe! The Pyr pups I've seen look like walking snow drifts. They are so cute.
I managed to grab a couple photos today as I was cleaning the dog house. The pups should have their eyes open soon. I think they can already see a little bit. They lift their heads up and look around.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww, they’re adorable! Congratulations 🥰


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I love a mound of puppies.
☺ 💚 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So sweet 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too adorable!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my, that’s so much cuteness! They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## lillyahoo (5 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Thanks! And they're only going to get cuter.
> 
> She is already starting to be a little less concerned about me handling them. I really should get some updated pictures. They are getting cuter.
> 
> ...


My border collie Pippin (the 7-year-old) is incredibly healthy - she wears a GPS collar because we live on the edge of a wilderness, and it tracks that she runs almost exactly 10 miles each and every day. No arthritis or any other health issues at this point - people still think she's only a couple of years old when they meet her. So, fingers crossed that maybe I can still get a next generation? She's just too smart to lose the line.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

lillyahoo said:


> My border collie Pippin (the 7-year-old) is incredibly healthy - she wears a GPS collar because we live on the edge of a wilderness, and it tracks that she runs almost exactly 10 miles each and every day. No arthritis or any other health issues at this point - people still think she's only a couple of years old when they meet her. So, fingers crossed that maybe I can still get a next generation? She's just too smart to lose the line.


I'd probably go for it if I was you. You could ask your vet, too, if they're knowledgeable about that sort of thing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They all have their eyes open now. They are starting to bark, growl, and play (very clumsily). They're so much fun to watch!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The pups are just downright beautiful.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness. They are just beautiful. I love the clumsy stage. It is so stinking adorable and entertaining.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re so stinking cute! They really make me want puppies of my own now 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> They’re so stinking cute! They really make me want puppies of my own now 😂


Me too… 😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hey- I’ve been waiting for an update on these little cuties… patiently waiting… I thought you were gonna let me live out my puppy dreams thru Bells litter? 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. Agreed.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

🥺


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry guys! It's been hectic! I have been spending a lot of time in the puppy pen, not a lot of time on the interwebs. That being said, the pups are doing fantastically! Belle is still being a great mom. Normally, the moms are getting pretty tired of their kids by now, but she is still engaged with them and feeding them. Although she is also happy to spend time away.  I started them on softened puppy chow, and they are very excited about that. They are also starting to wag their little tails when they see me coming. Possibly the cutest thing ever!

Three of these four pups are the ones I have under consideration as a keeper. It's so hard to choose!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Figuring out the water dish


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh.my.cuteness. 😍😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They still the cutest things ever! I can just picture their little wiggle butts as they’re wagging their tails 😍
Has Laddie had a chance to interact with any of them yet? He looks rather majestic looking down at the pup with his mane. Lol
And that one pup with the completely white front end (and brown head) sitting behind mama looks so stinking chubby! 
oh gosh, you have a hard choice ahead of you! Lots of luck with that decision! 🍀🍀🍀

and thanks for taking time out to post such cute pics and update us! ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That was worth the wait. My gosh, they are adorable. I love the pic of the dad looking at the pup. I can see why it would be hard to choose a keeper. If they’re as sweet as they look, that’s going to be a tough task.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have gotten so big and still just adorable!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

These are the photos we put into the ad for the puppies. Thought you all might enjoy them! As of this evening, they all have deposits placed on them. Two are going to friends and family, so we will hopefully get to watch them grow up. A bunch of them are going to farms, with either older people with grandkids or young families, so I know they'll get to live life to the fullest and love on some kiddos, which is what they will want to do!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

And this dude is named Dan, and he will be staying here.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> They still the cutest things ever! I can just picture their little wiggle butts as they’re wagging their tails 😍
> Has Laddie had a chance to interact with any of them yet? He looks rather majestic looking down at the pup with his mane. Lol
> And that one pup with the completely white front end (and brown head) sitting behind mama looks so stinking chubby!
> oh gosh, you have a hard choice ahead of you! Lots of luck with that decision! 🍀🍀🍀
> ...


Yes, Laddie has interacted with them some. I think he will enjoy playing with the puppy that we're keeping. Laddie is so sweet, he was licking the puppies' faces the other day.


FizzyGoats said:


> That was worth the wait. My gosh, they are adorable. I love the pic of the dad looking at the pup. I can see why it would be hard to choose a keeper. If they’re as sweet as they look, that’s going to be a tough task.


It was so hard! And I was still willing to let him go if someone else really wanted him, as I knew any of the pups would be good.
I really like Dan (obviously). He is pretty calm, but pays attention to what's going on around him. He's also unflappable. I've had him at the barn with me at milking time, and in the house with company over and lots of loud, unexpected noises, and he has been pretty cool with it all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s funny- I was thinking last night that I need to look up your thread to see if you’d been able to decide about which pup to keep and then I wake up to an update 😁
The puppies look so calm and mellow in the pics- I’m glad they get to have a farm life 💕
And Dan is so handsome. I’m glad you have your decision and homes lined up 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, adorable 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aww, Dan sounds so wonderful. I always go for the laid back, observant dog. They are all gorgeous. I am so glad you found great homes for all of them.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Aww Dan looks like Bella! Such cute babies


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dan is soooo cute 🥰


----------

